# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Historia botërore >  Islami me simbole te vjedhura.

## Akili-A

simbolet e henes dhe yllit ne monedhat e vjetra greko romane






gjysem hena u vodh si simbol nga bizantet nga dinastia e selxhukeve turq kur u dynden ne azine e vogel ne shekullin e 10. 
dhe gradualisht ajo u be simbol i perandorise otomane.
deri ne shek. e 18-te otomanet kishin vetem henen, ylli u shtua nga sulltan selimi i 3-te 1789-1808, dhe kishte 8 cepa.
me vone sulltan abdul mexhit 1840-1861 e beri yllin me 5 cepa.

----------


## freeopen

Cfare lidhje ka me historine shqiptare kjo more akil.
Postoje te nenforumi i islamisteve.

----------


## loni-loni

Astrologjia ashte shkence epopujve te lindjes dhe vjedhesit jon Greket dhe Romaket

----------


## Fishtani1

Duhet thene te kopjuara apo te pershtatura, jo te vjedhura.  Pastaj Simboli i Henes me yll eshte perdorur edhe para kohes romake apo greke, behet fjale ne mesopotami apo Babiloni, pra ky simbol ka origjine pagane.
Pastaj vete feja islame eshte thjesht kopje e fejes kristiane dhe kjo e fundit nga hebrenjet etj, Muslimanet kane shtuar vetem profetin Muhamed dhe menyres e faljes dhe disa zakone te kohes pagane arabe.

----------


## Force-Intruder

> *Astrologjia ashte shkence...*


Astrologjia nuk asht shkence or taj... Astronomia asht shkence! Astrologjia asht grupim bestytnish!

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## Xhemis

Islami nuk ka asnje simbol me hene dhe yll ai eshte simbol qiellor qe shpesh e shikojme te gjithe.

Islami nuk ecen me simbole, por me dituri.Kurani zbriti ajetin e pare "Lexo" dhe jo veshtro.

http://www.reocities.com/alcislam/tj...jysemhena.html


Merr shiko keto fotot sepse ka shume mundesi qe popujt te ndryshem e perdonin kete simbol si nje simbol qiellor.Kurse sot ka dhe njerez qe perdorin brinjet e dashit apo hudhrat apo patkoin e kalit.

Shenjat qiellore, dielli, yjet, hena nuk jane ne pronesi te askujt pervec Zotit.

http://i.imgur.com/kHhRLIH.jpg

https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/i...7NvtdCJ8JK8wIA[/QUOTE]

----------

